# Good idea for putting faces on toys/dolls



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I was looking at some free patterns and saw a great idea for putting faces on toys/dolls etc. She uses a piece of felt behind the knitting and I think that is a great idea. I don't think this should be in links and resources so I didn't include the link to the website.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

more information
http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

That is a great tip,thanks.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

well it didn't do any good not to put it in links and resources in the first place as Admin has moved it. Probably got reported.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

I still have the link showing up


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

What a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a great idea. I have the worst time with faces.
thanks for the link


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Great idea thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this idea.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Such a help I'm sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love this idea....give the face some stability...so simple yet so productive.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to this brilliant idea for making faces, also for the lovely patterns, Tessa28


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Aha! Great idea!!! Thanks!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Fantastic idea. Thanks.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had several of those from Admin just lately and they made no sense to me, especially when P see others that are very similar in the place I wanted to put my link:roll: 


chickkie said:


> well it didn't do any good not to put it in links and resources in the first place as Admin has moved it. Probably got reported.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> well it didn't do any good not to put it in links and resources in the first place as Admin has moved it. Probably got reported.


They move my posts all the time...LOL
Thanks for this tip though.. it will also solve the problem with the stuffing showing!!! This is a keeper!!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Great idea thanks for the tip.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Love this. Thanks for the site



chickkie said:


> more information
> http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, T , I love your avatar, so much! I just wish I had found it before you did, as it so perfectly fits my username ! :thumbup:




T said:


> Aha! Great idea!!! Thanks!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! I'm making catnip stuffed mouse (mice) toys for our local cat sanctuary to sell. I only need to put eyes on, but this will definitely help. I think I'll put a tail on too!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Grammykt said:


> What a great idea! Thank you.


Love your avatar!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Great idea. Thanks


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great idea, used in doing cross-stitch on a garment too!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Very good idea. Thanks.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> well it didn't do any good not to put it in links and resources in the first place as Admin has moved it. Probably got reported.


Thanks for sharing. Great Idea. I never know for sure where to post my pictures and have been moved more than once.


----------



## lona (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this idea


----------

